# Sikhs A Martial Race! How Do We Acknowledge It. Should We Have A Surname On Battles



## hps62 (Jul 28, 2006)

Dear brother 

SSAKAL.

The valour of Sikhs and there ancestor is well known in different wars from Alexander time >

*To quote wikepedia* :-

This heroism of Punjabis was highlighted with Alexander the Great's invasion of Punjab. In a letter to his mother he wrote, _"I am involved in the land of a leonine and brave people, where every foot of the ground is like a well of steel, confronting my soldier. You have brought only one son into the world, but everyone in this land can be called an Alexander”_. 


I have seen many of our warriors just casually mentioning there great feat of valour casually.

I have unfortunately also seen lot of sikhs who have never seen a war enjoying the fruits of sikhism. ( including me )

I guess we can have a surname as appendaged to our name which would show which battles one has fought.


It wlll have nothing to do on whose side one was in the fight .

It shall simply reflect your valour.


For eg

I could write 

*Harinder pal Singh Dhai Put*

( suggesting my lineage is from nadir shah time )

*Harinder pal Singh Porous* ( If my ancestor is from Porous fame ).

*Harinder pal Singh Bandhi Chhor*


*Harinder pal Singh Black Lions*

*Harinder pal Singh *_*Egypt 1914*_

*Harinder pal Singh Galipoli -1915*

*Harinder pal Singh Neuve Chapelle*

*Harinder pal Singh Mesopotamia 1918*

*Harinder pal Singh Afghanistan - 1929*

*Harinder pal Singh Ieper*

*Harinder pal Singh Neuve Chapelle*

*Harinder pal Singh Cassino *

*Harinder pal Singh Piare*

*Harinder pal Singh Rattrays *

*Harinder pal Singh Siam & Malaya - 1945 *

*Harinder pal Singh Chumb 1965*

*Harinder pal Singh 1971.*

*Harinder pal Singh Kargil.*

The morality of war shall not count because it is in any case decided by the winner.

It is just acknowledging the bravest amongst us .

what do you say ?

love

hps62:star:


----------

